# Vct tile correct way?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I knew someone who mixed up the top and bottom during installation--they remained stuck--so I guess the job was a success---

Glue? A little mineral spirits on a rag--then soapy water---


----------



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> I knew someone who mixed up the top and bottom during installation--they remained stuck--so I guess the job was a success---
> 
> Glue? A little mineral spirits on a rag--then soapy water---


Do you know the reason why the shiny side goes up? I'm guessing the dull side goes does because it is less likely to slide after installation.

We have a contractor that has laid 80% of the tiles dull side up.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The top is polished so it takes a shine when a bit of wax is applied---the material is solid---either side will stick to the adhesive---but the dull side will require more wax to look right--

You contractor must not have ever set VCT---beginner mistake----make him wax it for you----he screwed up.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The shiny side goes up. Don't think you will ever get enough wax on there to make it look right. They really should all point the same direction too. Looks better than if some get 1/4 turned. Most have a little pattern in them.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> Do you know the reason why the shiny side goes up? I'm guessing the dull side goes does because it is less likely to slide after installation.
> 
> We have a contractor that has laid 80% of the tiles dull side up.


And now, I've heard just about everything. :laughing:

I'd like to see that floor in a couple of months. 

Jaz


----------



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

JazMan said:


> And now, I've heard just about everything. :laughing:
> 
> I'd like to see that floor in a couple of months.
> 
> Jaz


Do you think it will easily mark/scuff?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you wax it well--perhaps even buff it with a commercial floor buffer, you will be fine.

If you paid a professional outfit to install that--incorrectly--they should rip it out and replace it--This 'contractor' does not sound very experienced---

Shiny side up---that is learned on the first day of class---


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Shiny side up---that is learned on the first day of class---


Like putting carpet "Fuzzy side up".:whistling2:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

C'mon you guys, 

The tiles are polished on the topside and some even have a starter coating. The backsides are ground/sanded and fairly rough in texture. Tiles installed upside down will NEVER look like the tiles installed right side up because of the texture. The rough side also guarantees a good bond to the adhesive.

The tile (once installed PROPERLY) should be sealed a few times to keep moisture and liquid from getting into the seams and under the edges.

Actually...the job should be done-over.


----------

